# windshield replacement?



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

Anyone had their windshield replaced on there audi. I have some serious grazing from high mileage, which makes it real difficult to see when the sun is low or with oncoming traffic. Can anyone attest to having this done. I don't want to replace it if I will have water issues in the future..... I almost wish a rock would crack it so the insurance would take care of it....


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: windshield replacement? (jettasmooth)*

if you get it done professionally it should not leak, ive head my windshield replaced on my golf mk3 and never had any problems
insurance would still take your deductable, wouldnt it? so its doesnt really matter, might as well go and get it fixed


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: windshield replacement? (Veki)*

Yea, I get a new windshield about every other year out here. If it is not cracked, it will be so badly pitted it still needs replacement. If you need yours cracked, oops, how did that rock get up there?! I have never bothered, being pitted badly is grounds for getting it replaced by your insurance because it is a safety hazard to not being able to see when the light hits it such.
As far as replacement, it is all in the installer's hands as to whether they do a good job or not.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

also make sure you get a warranty on it if you get it done by someone


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I had mine done before xmas on the insurance. The guy was finished in less than an hour and did a pretty nice job, except he got some of the adhesive primer on one of the A-pillar trims. You can't see it from most angles though, but I'm picky.
Its been sensibly designed to allow for easy replacement though - the trim all comes off and goes back easily without having to replace half of it, so its a petty straightforward job.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

thanks for the replies. Ill have to see how mass does this, but ill be calling the insurance company for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

I've had two replaced on a Passat and an Accord by Safelite under insurance with no issues. Since it is covered under comprehensive it was only $100 for me vs. $250 or $275 as I recall. They even used the OEM Seicurit glass.


----------

